# one of those days...



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I had a big batch of parts to get done for an upcoming Christmas party, so naturally that is when I had to repair part of my scroll saw. Knowing it involves small parts and springs, I cleaned up the area under the saw, made sure I won't loose parts in sawdust.

Overhaul the clamp the first time, no real change. Took it apart again and found a worn cone washer. The part is obsolete, so I decide to swap the parts from the lower to the upper (because the upper is MUCH easier to work on), no problems there. Test the lower clamp, it works fine.

I cobble together a temporary repair, and go to install it on the saw. BOOM. The clamp opens up as I loosten the screw, and 2 parts fall off of the table. I felt smug, knowing I had prepared for this and the parts would be easy to find. Nope.

2 hours of looking, including magnet sweeping, vacuuming, wearing out my knee pads, nuthin'. Another woodshop mystery! Well, that is why there is Ebay, to find obsolete parts. <<hte acutal clamp was cheap, maybe I should buy a second spare one....and free shipping to boot!>>

I still cannot believe with tons of light, a clean floor, and more patience that I can usually muster I could not find either part. I am sure the day after I install the new clamp assembly I will find the others I dropped.

So, the parts don't get done in time, I feel bad for that. Unfortunately, this ain't the first time. I lost my arbor nut once changing the dado stack on my TS, took me forever to find it in the frame of my saw. Of course, that was after I ordered 2 spares, so I will NEVER lose it again!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sorry but I started laughing as I read this Doug as it pertains to me in so many ways. I hate Murphy's law lol

At work I wil drop something and it will bounce and go under the bucket van and I have no idea how but it seems to find the middle .
Last year I dropped a good pair of side cutters and spent 15 minutes trying to find them in the grass . I was so freaking mad that they were no where to be found that I gave up . It's like they disappeared into thin air . 
Another employee went to the scene later on only to find them stuck in a tree lol


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

kp91 said:


> I had a big batch of parts to get done for an upcoming Christmas party, so naturally that is when I had to repair part of my scroll saw. Knowing it involves small parts and springs, I cleaned up the area under the saw, made sure I won't loose parts in sawdust.
> 
> Overhaul the clamp the first time, no real change. Took it apart again and found a worn cone washer. The part is obsolete, so I decide to swap the parts from the lower to the upper (because the upper is MUCH easier to work on), no problems there. Test the lower clamp, it works fine.
> 
> ...






Doug,
It just sounds so familiar because in my case this type of thing happens on a regular basis.

One time years ago in a very small work area I dropped a tiny set screw for a cartridge case trimmer used for reloading ammuntition. Like you, I swept, and did all that could do with no luck, 

I had heard the screw hit the floor, so I knew that it was not still someplace on the work bench, but after several minutes of hunting, still no cigar. The sheet rock in the room did not extend to the floor by about three inches, yep the screw had bounced up and was caught in the fiber glass insulation where I finally found it by feeling for it with my fingers.

I have to admit that your story does make me feel a little better about myself in that I'm not the only one that has these things happen.

Thanks for sharing, and I bet that you didn't even once loose your composure did you.

Jerry B.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jerry Bowen said:


> I bet that you didn't even once loose your composure did you.



You must have me confused with someone else.... I am patient, but not that patient!!:no:


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

I found a missing part once stuck to my sock at the end of the day


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

did you check your pant cuffs???


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Or between the tongue and laces in your shoes, or in your shoes. Had that happen at least once.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Stick486 said:


> did you check your pant cuffs???


pants? 




Only kidding, of course..... it's far too cold in the garage right now.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Or between the tongue and laces in your shoes, or in your shoes. Had that happen at least once.


that one too...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> did you check your pant cuffs???


Yep. When it's cold outside, I wear jeans. They are Wrangler boot jeans so I turn the cuff up so I don't trip on everything. The cuffs make great parts catchers! 

Here's a partial answer to your woes. This won't solve everything, but it helps...unless the parts are brass. 

Search results for: 'magnetic parts tray'

Sorry to hear about your bad luck. Been there, done that.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

It may show up in your belly button...don't ask, won't tell...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like a normal day to me.......


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I am so glad I did not have one of those days when modifying my table saw fence. I did take my time and measured many times so I didn’t have a uh oh. I have had my share though.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I know your pain Doug. I usually buy spares of critical parts but then I forget where I put them. I always put critical items in a " know exactly where they are spot" which I immediately forget where it is.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

kp91 said:


> I had a big batch of parts to get done for an upcoming Christmas party, so naturally that is when I had to repair part of my scroll saw. Knowing it involves small parts and springs, I cleaned up the area under the saw, made sure I won't loose parts in sawdust.
> 
> Overhaul the clamp the first time, no real change. Took it apart again and found a worn cone washer. The part is obsolete, so I decide to swap the parts from the lower to the upper (because the upper is MUCH easier to work on), no problems there. Test the lower clamp, it works fine.
> 
> ...


Been there, done that! I once dropped a sideplate screw while doing a trigger job for a friend. Hunted all afternoon for it. Was at my wits end when my ex-wife came home and saw me so frustrated. I told her what had happened and she proceeded to point to the floor and say, "is that it?"

She claimed it was a woman gene thing. I never looked for small dropped parts again! I just called her and she had a 100% success rate. God, I miss that...and the dog.

Bill


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

BTDT... so I got me some of these and dedicated them to tool repair and spare parts...


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Doug, I feel your pain and have been there and done that my friend!

I am notorious for dropping small parts, so I first do a very good floor cleaning (after the machine is clean, of course) and then put the machine over a white bed-sheet. Cheap ones can be had for $1-$5 from Goodwill, etc. Dropped parts almost never escape the sheet - especially if it is laid-down lumpy.

Another option is to place clean white play sand on the clean floor below the tool. Small parts do not tend to bounce or roll very far on sand - as they will on a concrete floor.. Usually with the sand you can easily spot the dropped part - and if it is ferrous a good magnet can become your new best friend. 

Happy Holidays! Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Doug
My comments have all been said by others! I think everyone is on the same boat! As said " Murphy's Law" . Bet you can't find the arbor nuts!
Dennis


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Worked my way through college selling jewelry. Once dropped half a packet of loose diamonds on a hard floor. Maybe 20,000 bucks worth at wholesale. After a long, long search, I managed to retrieve every single one. But it was not the only time I've dropped stuff, and in the shop, its much harder to find stuff that falls between this and that.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I find that the one law that is very rigorously enforced without exception is the law of gravity. In a "normal" day it adds about an hour to the to the time required to complete my work. 

Doug, I know that sense of frustration far too well. At least I am not alone.

Stick's suggestion pats cuffs brought to mind a story from my grandfather he told me years ago. He was a teacher in a one room schoolhouse. There was one particular student who was always causing trouble. One day as school ended my grandfather could not find the keys to lock the door. He looked everywhere and became convinced this kid had taken the keys. The kid vigorously denied it, but then he denied everything even when he was caught in the act. Just as he was about to, in his words, throttle the kid, another student said to him, "Mr. Bell, did you look in your pants cuffS?" There they were!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Story of my life. I even set a tool down on the workbench and spend an hour looking for it.

Herb


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

What's almost as bad, maybe worse than dropping a part is to not being able to find something when you have just set it down in plain sight just few minutes earlier. It gets lost in all of the clutter that seems to accumulate when working on a project. Sound familiar????

Jerry B.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Today I am going backwards, I was finishing a project putting on the finale touches and knocked it onto the concrete floor breaking a part of it , then had it all glued and clamped back together and knocked it off again and broke it loose where the clamps flew off, dropped it again when I was carefully picking it up and broke it in 2 more places. I have it clamped back together to make a new part when the glue sets and use the old one for a pattern. Taking a long break right now to cool off.

Herb


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Herb Stoops said:


> ......Taking a long break right now to cool off.
> 
> Herb


Sign of a wise man!


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Jerry Bowen said:


> What's almost as bad, maybe worse than dropping a part is to not being able to find something when you have just set it down in plain sight just few minutes earlier. It gets lost in all of the clutter that seems to accumulate when working on a project. Sound familiar????
> 
> Jerry B.


The worst is finding that item is in your other hand!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Story of my life. I even set a tool down on the workbench and spend an hour looking for it.
> 
> Herb


ands here I thought I had that market cornered...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Happens to me many times as well. A few times found in shoe laces, or belt line of pants.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

been out of town so a bit late to this. I'm getting older but have always had this issue. it's just getting worse... 

So, I have this routine I do. When I finish a sub task (like chucking a drill bit) I stop, look at my hand and say " where does this belong?" It works pretty well most of the time. But it fails when I get on a roll and focus on the end goal too much. Usually there is a pile of router chips on top of what ever I've lost.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Who started this anyway, I could go on for ever.HAHAHAHAHA

Herb


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

PhilBa said:


> been out of town so a bit late to this. I'm getting older but have always had this issue. it's just getting worse...
> 
> So, I have this routine I do. When I finish a sub task (like chucking a drill bit) I stop, look at my hand and say " where does this belong?" It works pretty well most of the time. But it fails when I get on a roll and focus on the end goal too much. Usually there is a pile of router chips on top of what ever I've lost.


Phil, 
You are spot on when you say that we get so focused on the end goal that not only do we mis-place things, but we make stupid mistakes, at least that's how I see it.

It sure is nice though when you need a tool and it has been put in it's place and you can go right to it. Just go slow like you said Phil and put each tool away when you are through with it, the project might take more time it will sure save some frustration and doing that is a good goal in my opinion.

Jerry B.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Today I am going backwards, I was finishing a project putting on the finale touches and knocked it onto the concrete floor breaking a part of it , then had it all glued and clamped back together and knocked it off again and broke it loose where the clamps flew off, dropped it again when I was carefully picking it up and broke it in 2 more places. I have it clamped back together to make a new part when the glue sets and use the old one for a pattern. Taking a long break right now to cool off.
> 
> Herb


Geez Herb that's a bad day ! I'd have to hang a punching bag in my garage in order to get it out of my system at that point lol


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Quick Stick--- where did you put those parts containers? Anyone ever lose a pencil behind your ear or in your cap? 
Dennis


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

64 ford said:


> Quick Stick--- where did you put those parts containers? Anyone ever lose a pencil behind your ear or in your cap?
> Dennis


here...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

64 ford said:


> Quick Stick--- Anyone ever lose a pencil behind your ear or in your cap?
> Dennis


just the one in my hand....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

64 ford said:


> Quick Stick--- where did you put those parts containers? Anyone ever lose a pencil behind your ear or in your cap?
> Dennis


and here...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick, I have something similar, but found some translucent storage boxes that stack. Mark on the ends. I also have lots of stuff hanging on a pegboard that runs across about 16 feet of one shed wall. A lot of stuff hanging there are out so I don't forget I have it and order yet another duplicate. Ah, sweet memory, but I forgot what that is.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Costco Peanut Butter jars... didn't recognize any in Stick's collection.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Costco Peanut Butter jars... didn't recognize any in Stick's collection.


1st pic... Stanley parts boxes...
2nd pic... square plastic food containers... mayo, nuts, chocolate raisins and so on...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Doug,

If your scroll saw has the motor located kind of below the saw table, like my Delta Q3, look and feel all around the case of the motor. The permanent magnets in the motor field will cause small steel parts to be grabbed and held by the magnetic field around the motor case. I've found several of my blade grip pieces there when I couldn't find them on the floor. In fact, I've begun storing the key wrench and Allen wrench that I frequently use with the saw there, just attached to the motor by this magnetic field.

Charley


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

CharleyL said:


> Doug,
> 
> If your scroll saw has the motor located kind of below the saw table, like my Delta Q3, look and feel all around the case of the motor. The permanent magnets in the motor field will cause small steel parts to be grabbed and held by the magnetic field around the motor case. I've found several of my blade grip pieces there when I couldn't find them on the floor. In fact, I've begun storing the key wrench and Allen wrench that I frequently use with the saw there, just attached to the motor by this magnetic field.
> 
> Charley


Charley, it is a Q3, and I was hoping that would be the case. Nope, nada. Good news is I was able to get a complete upper blade clamp assembly (new old stock) from Ebay for $20. That gives me the parts I need and a couple of extras. 

I am sure once I install the new parts I'll find the old ones.....

I am just glad there are a few guys who still have parts for these saws. I love my Q3's, and hope I can keep them running for a while.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Stick- you're just too organized! 
Dennis


----------

